
‘Mr. Robot’ Drags Bitcoin into Its Dystopian Nightmare - prostoalex
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2016/09/15/mr-robot-drags-bitcoin-into-its-dystopian-nightmare/?cb=logged0.4996180330713307
======
sharemywin
Everyone has read access to the entire ledger now why would you need a
backdoor?

~~~
dragonbonheur
How much of a person's identity does the IRL BTC ledger contain? Name-Address-
Location-Past purchases ? A major corporation pushing its own e-currency IRL
and making those snooping deals would be very dangerous.

~~~
sharemywin
doesn't visa do it already?

